# Amplified Bible



## ElainaMor (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been using the amplified bible a lot online and I'm really enjoying it. I'm finding myself a lot of times going "ooooh, that's what that scripture means." I'm considering buying myself a hard copy of the amplified but before I do (if I do) I was curious to what everyone here thinks of the amplified.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 6, 2013)

I have used it with profit in the past.


----------



## jambo (Nov 7, 2013)

Personally I don't like it. It is basically a short commentary built into the text. Although it explains some words, which may help someone completely unfamiliar with biblical terminology, I find it is an interruption to the flow of scripture.


----------

